# can i feed an oscar



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

silver side?
i dont know since their saltwater, and if it would effect my oscars water.


----------



## TomGall (Dec 29, 2006)

nah you can feed oscars whatever you like (non-poisionious obviously) they scarf it down right away so there wouldnt be enough time to contaminate the water.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm assuming dead, right :wink: :lol: You can, but i wouldn't recomend it as a staple :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks :]

and their frozen, and are gonna be kinda like a treat for it.
1 or 2 for a snack


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds good to me!
Matter of fact, I recently picked some up to use as treats for my oscar. He scarfed 'em down like it was gonna be the last meal he'd ever have! Salvini loves them too, as do my crayfish. 

BV


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

When I had an Oscar-I would feed it live Rosies-or-small goldfish...with their mouth large mouth..  ..no problem swallowing those..treats..


----------



## Spankbelly2 (Jun 1, 2008)

I've used them.
Some Oscars are picky about dead things.
Some are pigs.
One thing I learned is defrost them in some water, not the microwave.
Unless you like the smell of boiling fish guts.


----------

